# Sticky  [Radio] Htc Sensation Radios [Pg58Img.zip] (Update: 24 Nov 2011)



## gu1dry

Code:


/* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,<br />
* thermonuclear war, or the end of the world. Please do some research<br />
* if you have any concerns about flashing a radio before flashing it!<br />
* YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if you point the<br />
* finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you. */

*How to Flash:*

In order for this to work, the HTC Sensation needs to be S-OFF. Flashing the radio with a corrupt file or interrupting the flash, can brick the device, please proceed with caution.

Download the your choice of radio for the HTC Sensation.
Make sure the filename is *PG58IMG.zip* exactly or it will not work and copy it to the same folder as adb (the /platform-tools folder within the Android SDK folder).
Connect the HTC Sensation to the computer via USB.
On the computer, open terminal and run the following commands:


Code:


adb push PG58IMG.zip /sdcard/PG58IMG.zip<br />
adb shell md5sum /sdcard/PG58IMG.zip

*NOTE:* The md5 should match up the provide the original download location. If not, redownload & try again.


Code:


adb reboot bootloader


The HTC Sensation will reboot & usually boot into fastboot. Pressing the *Power* button will put the device into the bootloader.
The bootloader will scan for the radio update. Once it finds the update, select *Yes*.
Allow the bootloader to finish flashing the updated radio, and reboot the HTC Sensation normally.

*Downloads:*

*From Gingerbread-based RUUs:*

From the 1.23.163.1 RUU:
*10.38.9007.00P_10.11.9007.06*
md5: 9f4146692616cfd34d4c14412eec304a

From the 1.24.161.1 RUU:
*10.39.9007.00P_10.11.9007.09*
md5: 071ea37012ddce8df250c68f13a38cbb

From the 1.24.162.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.24.161.1 RUU_

From the 1.24.163.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.24.161.1 RUU_

From the 1.24.166.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.24.161.1 RUU_

From the 1.24.401.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.24.161.1 RUU_

From the 1.24.468.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.24.161.1 RUU_

From the 1.24.911.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.24.161.1 RUU_

From the 1.27.161.1 RUU:
*10.42.9007.00P_10.11.9007.15*
md5: 6e37fb179d2e7b765c1c9b4d5149f983

From the 1.27.168.5 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.27.161.1 RUU_

From the 1.27.187.5 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.27.161.1 RUU_

From the 1.27.401.3 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.27.161.1 RUU_

From the 1.27.531.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.27.161.1 RUU_

From the 1.28.707.2 RUU:
*10.43.9007.00P_10.11.9007.19*
md5: 13a111f7e9b7f5d59d119c75c7fb9627

From the 1.28.708.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.28.707.2 RUU_

From the 1.28.709.3 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.28.707.2 RUU_

From the 1.28.720.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.28.707.2 RUU_

From the 1.29.531.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.27.161.1 RUU_

From the 1.34.206.1 RUU:
*10.43a.9007.00U_10.51.9007.27*
md5: 81b96fd9db9d37965a698dc02e8a945b

From the 1.34.771.1_R RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.34.206.1 RUU_

From the 1.34.841.6 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.34.206.1 RUU_

From the 1.35.61.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.34.206.1 RUU_

From the 1.35.75.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.34.206.1 RUU_

From the 1.35.401.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.34.206.1 RUU_

From the 1.35.666.1 RUU:
*10.50.9007.00U_10.12.9007.21_2*
md5: 3c2e34200c3a1d78dddc261bd32be850

From the 1.35.707.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.34.206.1 RUU_

From the 1.35.708.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.34.206.1 RUU_

From the 1.35.709.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.34.206.1 RUU_

From the 1.45.401.2 OTA/RUU:
*10.56.9035.00U_10.14.9035.01*
md5: 64a0383b87b4b780cf516f7d7e43b784

From the 1.45.531.1 OTA:
_has the same radio as the 1.45.401.2 OTA/RUU_

From the 1.50.401.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.45.401.2 OTA/RUU_

From the 1.72.401.1 RUU:
*10.58.9035.00U_10.15.9035.02_2*
md5: 722549b642a1374964798cc82100855e

From the 1.73.401.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.72.401.1 RUU_

From the 1.73.401.4 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.72.401.1 RUU_

From the 2.08.401.1 RUU:
*11.59.3504.00U_11.16.3504.16*
md5: 5341559678f9f2066315b5214a26cb84


----------



## gu1dry

Update OP with the 10.58.9035.00U_10.15.9035.02_2 radio from the Sensation XE 1.72.401.1 RUU.


----------



## gu1dry

I have moved my radios to a new subdomain, since this device is supported by CM & the other subdomain has a bit more bandwidth to play with. So if you been linking to my host, please up you links.


----------



## gu1dry

Updated OP with the 11.59.3504.00U_11.16.3504.16 radio from the 2.08.401.1 RUU.


----------



## Nucleotide

Most recent I beleive is 11.69.3504.00U_11.22.3504.07

OP needs to be updated.


----------

